# can a plakat male and crowntail female betta breed



## niconoel09 (Dec 16, 2011)

if they breed what will they look like


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Of course they can breed! If anything short finned CT is what you will get. Not sure if it would be f1 or f2 you get half-suns.


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

It would be a bit of a mess for the first few generations...


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

+1 spazzfish

Unless you have along term goal and decide to cull super hard. you are wasting time. Most people want fish with nice fins, and the ctpk takes a while to get to. Personally I'd like to try it but I think it would take a more skilled breeder.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

If you want to try go ahead...

But a good tip from me to you...

Ask around. If you have say...5-80 babies... Who will buy or adopt them? Keep the buyer in mind. I would live to breed plakat but there are few who want them so I would have to cull or ship across canada to find good homes. I know crowntail, halfmoon and delta are wanted. Colors too are important... Make sure to get decent to high quality bettas to breed =D makes it easier on you!!


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I just bred a male pk to a female pk.The eggs hatch last Saturday.Not sure what type of tail will it produce yet.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Pk to pk? Probably pk also depending on the line.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Bettysplendens.com

Genetics. Read it.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Anitax3x said:


> +1 spazzfish
> 
> Unless you have along term goal and decide to cull super hard. you are wasting time. Most people want fish with nice fins, and the ctpk takes a while to get to. Personally I'd like to try it but I think it would take a more skilled breeder.


+1 there's a lot more to it than throwing a male & female together. If you don't know exactly what you're doing it can & will end in disaster.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

I've seen some beautiful pictures of ctpk though, and it really makes me want to try, but I have the feeling it will mean culling entire spawns save a couple. Thats alot of resources and money used to raise only a couple fish, so that I can breed them back to mommy or daddy in order to get what I want. 

Maybe when I have more than one spawn going at a time I will be able to try doing that. **** plans over in the corner


----------

